# Taxi or Shuttle bus in Vegas?



## suzanne (Apr 24, 2011)

Which is easiest to get from Airport to HGVC Flamingo the shuttle buses or a taxi? If buses where and how do we use them? Sounds silly, but we don't ride buses here in SE Florida we drive everywhere. I just need to get from airport to resort as easily and quickly as possible as DH will be exhausted after full day of flights and airports. 

Suzanne


----------



## jancpa (Apr 24, 2011)

taxi would be your best bet.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree with a taxi, if you feel you will be exhausted after the flight.


----------



## tompalm (Apr 24, 2011)

When you leave Flamingo, they have a shuttle service for $6.50 per person and state that they will get you to the airport with 30 minutes.  They make a few other stops to pick up other passengers, but it might save a few dollars on the way to the airport.  I would still take a taxi from the airport to the Flamingo and compare the cost before jumping on a shuttle.  I don't think a taxi should cost much more.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 24, 2011)

I always get a rental car in Vegas.  Anywhere you go (other than Trump) has free parking (and usually free valet parking) and rental cars are usually cheap there.  It's just so much more convenient.


----------



## BevL (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you're arriving on the 14th, the same day we are and I'm researching this for our daughter and her family.

I think if you take a cab, there's been advice to tell them not to take the strip - they will and it will cost a fortune on a Saturday.  I know there's been taxi instructions - probably up Koval and into the back side of the resort?  Maybe Karen or Fern will chime in.

Thanks

Bev

Edited to add:

I found an old thread relating to this:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80412&highlight=taxi+vegas

Post number 7 is Fern's directions for the cab driver.

BTW, if you're at the resort around 6:00 on Wednesday the 18th and see a girl in a wedding dress  at HGVC with a middle aged woman with large bald spots - chances are it's my family - come on over and say hi!!


----------



## tompalm (Apr 25, 2011)

Concur that a rental car is worth every penny.  Especially if you plan to see a few shows, go shopping and eat at different places.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. Our friends will be arriving either very late Saturday or early Sunday. They are driving down from Oregon, so we don't need to rent a car as they will be with us for the remainder of our trip. We just need to get from the irport to the resort so looks like taxi is going to be best choice. DH will be exhausted as he has chemo the week prior to our trip thats why rush to get to resort and get checked in. We are flying in from Fort Lauderdale, FL with a flight change in Dallas so makes for a very long day for him.

Will look for the wedding party and will definately say hello to a fellow TUGGER. I' hoping to play matchmaker with our friends and talk them into getting married while we are in Vegas. They have been togther for 15 years so I think its time.:whoopie: 

Suzanne


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 25, 2011)

If you see any brides in their wedding gowns at any of the casinos, as you pass near them just softly say, "You look beautiful, dear." They will smile, you will have made them feel even more special than they already are.  And, of course, all brides are beautiful on their wedding days.  I always do this.

Fern


----------



## BevL (Apr 25, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Will look for the wedding party and will definately say hello to a fellow TUGGER. I' hoping to play matchmaker with our friends and talk them into getting married while we are in Vegas. They have been togther for 15 years so I think its time.:whoopie:
> 
> Suzanne



Definitely do say hi if you see us.  

We were in Vegas for our 25th anniversary with my parents, my brother and his fiance and brother and his wife.  THe engaged couple decided to get married as he was Canadian and divorced and was living in Africa for work.  She's from Brazil, divorced and was living in the U.S.  It was a nightmare getting paperwork to prove they were both free to marry - except in Vegas where you go down, get your licence and away you go.

They decided on Tuesday since the family was there - she really has no one - and got married on Wednesday at 11:30 at night.

I wish you and your husband well on your vacation.  Hopefully you'll both get some much needed rest and entertainment and who knows - maybe your friends will provide a wedding for a real highlight!!

Bev


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 25, 2011)

We liked the taxi mode of transportation.


----------



## SunSand (Apr 25, 2011)

I was just in Las Vegas again last week at a convention.  If you can, take a cab from the airport. I don't feel there's a huge difference in cost between a cab or a shuttle to the Flamingo.  It's worth a few extra bucks not to have to wait for the shuttle, or be subject to dropping off at other hotels along the way.  The cab system at the Vegas airport is pretty slick, you won't wait long.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Apr 26, 2011)

First time we rented a car, drove it from the airport to hotel then out for one show, next time driving it was  back to the airport.  It was not worth having for us.

Second trip we did not rent a car, walked out of the airport, found the bus-paid for round trip ticket-they dropped us off at the hotel,  I called the night before we were to leave, they were there early in the morning to pick us up for the airport...


We do not know Vegas enough to drive around so a rental car is not necessary.....


----------



## Karen G (Apr 26, 2011)

pkyorkbeach said:


> We do not know Vegas enough to drive around so a rental car is not necessary.....


If you have the time, there are so many interesting things to see and do away from the Strip. With a good map, Las Vegas is not hard to get around. In the immediate area Red Rock Canyon, Hoover Dam, Lake Mead cruise, and some of the locals casinos are worth checking out.

If one is spending a week here, it's nice to take a break from all the craziness on the Strip and see what's out there. Of course, if you're here for just  2-3 days you can stay very busy on the Strip. There's something for everyone. Enjoy as much as you can.


----------



## Quimby4 (May 3, 2011)

Can I piggy back on this thread?

What about 4 of us flying into Vegas, possibly 5.
Would it be cheaper to get a limo vs a taxi? 
Do they have taxi min vans that hold 5?

We are staying at the Mandalay.

Thank you!


----------

